# Need some feedback on my 1891 Argentine Mauser



## Danbo251 (Jan 27, 2011)

I need some feedback from anyone about what you've heard about problems with this rifle.

A friend of mine told me to stopping using it right now as he was told by his favorite gunsmith that the bolt has been blown back into people's faces and killing them.

He was told that the reason for this was because today's ammunition is to powerful for this gun.

I normally use Norma Brand ammo and have used some Hornady shells too. I would think that they would stop producing it if it had ever caused a death.

This is my favorite deer hunting rifle I have used for years with no problems. I just don't ever want to use it or let someone borrow it if there is a possibility of this happening.

Lend me some knowledge here if you can. It does have the drop down magazine that he said was the model.

Thanks, Danbo


----------



## Richard P (Jan 27, 2011)

You should probably do some reading on the forums about surplus military rifles. I'm with you, no manufacturer would market ammo without testing it for pressure values against the working strength of the intended rifle, with a safety factor.
  If your rifle has been checked for integrity of the bolt lugs it should be safe. If you are unsure you could have it checked.  Also check for proper headspace value.


----------



## cloudwarmer (Jan 27, 2011)

Howdy.

I bought a Chilian Mauser, 1894, set up for .308. The best advice I got was to reload on the light side. Military ammo is "suppose" to be okay, though I've not tried it. Definitely a no-no is standard hunting ammo, which is designed for modern rifles. 

There are some fixes/mods that can be done. Do some research online at some of the Mauser forums. 

As Richard P. wrote, have it checked out to be sure.

All the best. CloudWarmer


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jan 28, 2011)

Has your gun been rechambered for some high pressured round?  Mausers are generally some of the safest rifles out there and are usually better made than most of whats for sale now.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 28, 2011)

Danbo251 said:


> A friend of mine told me to stopping using it right now as he was told by his favorite gunsmith that the bolt has been blown back into people's faces and killing them.
> 
> He was told that the reason for this was because today's ammunition is to powerful for this gun.



So your friend or his favorite gunsmith should have no problem providing you with_ one, _just _one_ published account where someone has been killed like this.

Following up on what was said in the previous post, unless your gun has been rechambered, you can assured that the ammo is loaded for the weakest action it might be fired in.  That's why .45-70 is loaded for trapdoor Springfields, and .32 special for break action 19th century revolvers (and others I can't think of right now).

No ammunition manufacturer is going to buy itself a lawsuit by making ammunition that is going to blow up a large number of guns that are commonly sold in the open market place.

That "favorite gunsmith" will probably also explain to you how Wal-Mart guns are seconds, and not safe to fire.


----------



## Danbo251 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Dang the torpedoes! Full steam ahead!*



Twenty five ought six said:


> So your friend or his favorite gunsmith should have no problem providing you with_ one, _just _one_ published account where someone has been killed like this.
> 
> Following up on what was said in the previous post, unless your gun has been rechambered, you can assured that the ammo is loaded for the weakest action it might be fired in.  That's why .45-70 is loaded for trapdoor Springfields, and .32 special for break action 19th century revolvers (and others I can't think of right now).
> 
> ...



I have searched the internet for any article that may have a story about someone being injured and can find nothing.

I am in the same mind as you. The manufacturer would not produce this round if this ever happen. He likes to reload his own ammo and was trying to find an outlet for the materials to reload mine. 

In his search, he probably asked his favorite gunsmith and was told not to shoot reloaded ammo for this reason. I don't think I would get a straight answer out of him anyway.

I am going to take my chances with this as this rifle has never failed me.

Thanks for all of the feedback everyone!

Danbo


----------



## Danbo251 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gunplumber Mike said:


> Has your gun been rechambered for some high pressured round?  Mausers are generally some of the safest rifles out there and are usually better made than most of whats for sale now.



No. The rifle is in original condition .


----------



## GAR (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an 1891 also. Don't see the need to spend more money than is needed for factory ammunition.

200gr cast bullet with either 2400 or 5744 powder will get the job done. The big plus to shooting cast other than being less expenive is the fact of reduced recoil.

Tom


----------



## Dave in N GA (Feb 8, 2011)

I know this is only anecdotal, but I've been shooting the 1891 Argentine mausers for over 40 years. No problems. The Norma brand ammo is loaded hotter than other sources I used. I'm partial to the PRVI ammo not only for the price, but it shoots well. I ordered mine from sources like Midway and Graff & Sons. If you reload, this is a great caliber to use the lighter 125 grain .311 diameter bullets designed for the SKS and AK rifles. I use a moderate charge of IMR 3031 powder and get good groups out to 100 yards.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a nice one..

I shoot mil-surp all the time. Hunting rounds are Norma.
Privi, S&B also make "full power" loads.

Admittedly, mine is in excellent shape.

Winchester, Remmy, etc.. all produce USA commercial rounds
that are underloaded for more common Mausers, like 7X57, 8X57
and the Russian 7.62X54..

Never seen a 7.65 USA though.. (that don't mean there ain't one)
Looking back at the OP. I do remember Hornady.. Don't know, but suspect
they are on par with Norma, Lapua, S&B and Privi..

If it's in good shape.. shoot it.

Things to check first would be:

Headspace.
Locking lugs.

If in doubt, have a Smith check it out.
You been shooting it all this time?
I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Danbo251 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Thanks for the feedback!*

Thanks for the feedback Gang! My friend that told me this, has kinda backed off on his statement saying he "knows" his GS was talking about handloads. I've always shot Norma shells and have shot some Hornaday's too. Never a problem. It's my favorite gun! 

I am starting to wean my son off the .243 to this gun. I didn't want to explain to his Momma why the bolt was lodged in his head if you know what I mean.


----------



## triggerman770 (Feb 18, 2011)

*feedback*

you can also go here for more information
http://www.milsurps.com/index.php
go to the Mauser section


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 19, 2011)

Danbo251 said:


> Thanks for the feedback Gang! My friend that told me this, has kinda backed off on his statement saying he "knows" his GS was talking about handloads.




I'm still calling bull droppings.

Give me a link to one published report of someone getting killed by a bolt through the forehead.

Bolt action rifles don't destruct that way.  On a Mauser you would have to shear off the lugs and the handle without the receiver or barrel rupturing to release the gas.


----------



## Danbo251 (Mar 4, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I'm still calling bull droppings.
> 
> Give me a link to one published report of someone getting killed by a bolt through the forehead.
> 
> Bolt action rifles don't destruct that way.  On a Mauser you would have to shear off the lugs and the handle without the receiver or barrel rupturing to release the gas.



I'm with you Twenty five ought six. I'll take my chances dispite any "Rumors".


----------

